# PCS7 + PA Anbindung



## vladi (27 April 2010)

Hallo Profis,

folgende Konfiguration: PCS7 V7.1, an der S7 400 AS wird ein DP Strang betrieben(Umrichter, ASi Umsetzer usw., Standardsachen);

Ziel: auf dem DP Strang ein PA Messgerät einbinden.

Ich hatte mal mit dem Gateway vom Pepp.&Fuchs gearbeitet, daher kenne ich nicht die Möglichkeiten mit Siemens Geräte(DP/PA Umsetzter).
Was wäre die Siemens Alternative?

Hat Jemand solche Konfigs schon gemacht?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Markus (27 April 2010)

wir haben schon häufiger pb pa eingesetzt.
im prinzip brauchst du erst mal den DP/PA wandler.

dan gibt es noch den einen "DP/PA-Link" habe die genaue bezeichnung nicht im kopf, diesen solltest du auch nutzen! PA läuft sehr langsam - ich glaube 187,5 kbits, ohne link muss dein PB DP auch so langsam sein...


----------



## centipede (27 April 2010)

DP/PA Link 6ES7153-2BA82-0XB0
PA Koppler 1000mA nicht Ex 6ES7157-0AC83-0XA0
PA Koppler 110mA Ex 6ES7157-0AD82-0XA0

Du kannst pro Link bis zu 5 Koppler nutzen.

Wie schon erwähnt hat der Link die Aufgabe als Slave für den Master zu funktionieren, somit kannst du bis zu 12MBit einstellen.
Der Koppler dienst dann als Master im PA Netz mit den 45,45kBit.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## vladi (27 April 2010)

*Dp/pa*

Hi,danke,


centipede schrieb:


> DP/PA Link 6ES7153-2BA82-0XB0
> PA Koppler 1000mA nicht Ex 6ES7157-0AC83-0XA0
> PA Koppler 110mA Ex 6ES7157-0AD82-0XA0
> ..



ich habs im HW Konfig probiert, kapiere die Verschaltung nicht so ganz..

- DP Strang-----------DP/PA Link 6ES7153-2BA82-0XB0-------- (OK)
---PA Strang(kommt vom Link)-----PA Koppler------- (OK)

Wo sitzt tatsächlich mein PA Gerät in der obere Konfiguration?
Physikalisch ist das dann an dem Koppler angeschlossen, aber wo ist sein Adressbereich, bzw. wo bekomme ich seine Daten her?
Denn ich konnte an dem Link DP Adresse z.B. 10 vergeben, und die gleiche Adresse 10 konnte ich am Koppler auch dummerweise einstellen.. 
Blicke nix mehr... 

Die P&F Koppler sind transparent, da ist die Adressierung eindeutig, denn die PA Geräte sitzen "ganz normal" auf dem DP Strang(mittels entspr. GSD).

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## vladi (27 April 2010)

*-*

So wie es aussieht, werden die PA Geräte auf dem PA Strang plaziert, was die für Busadresse haben, interessiert den DP Bus nicht, wohl aber die PEW /PAW Adressbereiche: die dürfen nicht gleich sein.


V.


----------



## Markus (27 April 2010)

vladi schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, werden die PA Geräte auf dem PA Strang plaziert, was die für Busadresse haben, interessiert den DP Bus nicht, wohl aber die PEW /PAW Adressbereiche: die dürfen nicht gleich sein.
> 
> 
> V.



ist doch logisch bzw. ist doch auch so wenn du mehrere DP Stränge hast.

bus-adressen müssen im entsprechenden strang eindeutig sein.
pw-adessen müssen aber logischerweise cpu-weit eindeutig sein...


----------



## centipede (27 April 2010)

Wenn du beim Siemens nur den Koppler einsetzt hast du die selbe Transparenz wie bei P&F.
Der Vorteil vom Link ist eben diese Transparenz zu verlieren und den DP-Bus unabhängig laufen zu lassen.

Der Koppler bzw. der Link ist der Master im PA System und hat immer die Adresse 125. Der Koppler macht ja nichts anderes als dass er die PA-Telegramme in ein langes DP-Telegramm packt, daher auch die Begrenzung auf 5 Koppler/Link.

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## vladi (28 April 2010)

Hi Uhltron,


Markus schrieb:


> ist doch logisch bzw. ist doch auch so wenn du mehrere DP Stränge hast.
> 
> bus-adressen müssen im entsprechenden strang eindeutig sein.
> pw-adessen müssen aber logischerweise cpu-weit eindeutig sein...



 Es sei denn da ist ein DP Master Strang an einem CP, da sind die Adressen total egal, denn die verwaltet ja die CPU nicht direkt(werden gemappt). 
Dachte, so könnte evtl. sein beim DP/PA Master.

Hab beim Si. nachgefragt, glaubst da weiss wirklich einer, wie wo genau geht? Nee..
Aber jetzt ist klar, wie und was.

Danke, Thanks.

V.


----------

